# Confo. Shots



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Conformation shots of my guy, TJ (and me! Ignore me!)! Feel free to comment. And yes, I know he's bay!  It's actually sunset and we're directly in the sun. He bleaches out every summer, too, and this year was worse 'cuz he's on pasture board. :shock: I blame his daddy, Jillis 301, for carrying the chestnut gene!! Hee! :wink: 





































And a finally parting shot :wink: ...


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

What is his age?
Breed?
What is he used for?

It's hard to really critique with out a good set up pic. The pictures makes it look like he stands way under in the front. He looks really developed in the front and not so much in the hindquarters. He's got a longer back.

Beautiful head, I really like his overall look.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Click on "My Barn" link (This member owns horse). All your questions shall be answered. :wink: 

Yeah, he doesn't set up well. He doesn't like to stand still, and he's too curious for his own good...wants to be in your buisness all the time! :roll: 

Thanks.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey! *waves* it's appygirl from NJ-horse!

TJ is just beautiful. I LOVE friesians!

Comparing him to the Wikipedia's breed characteristic, he looks spot on!

He has a nice muscled neck. Sloping hindquarters with a low tail set. I'm in love with his gorgeous mane and tail 

Ahh he's just gorgeous!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, he's gorgeous. :shock:  Stunning, in fact!
He does look like he doesn't wanna stand still long, LOL! He looks like he's standing under himself in the front a bit.
Gorgeous.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If I wasn't into Quarter Horses so deeply, the Frisian is the breed I'd own. Some day.......hmmmm.

I like him.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock: Look at that neck - its massive!


----------



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

I <3 him  I was never a fan of fresians until I worked at a dressage farm that had a morgan/fresian cross in training. When he was collected and using himself I felt like I was going into battle... lol  I never knew much about them before then so I never took to them, but after riding Teddy I've become a fan. It was especially cool to have that big mane flowing around me... except when it blocked my vision...  


Anyway... as far a critique, I actually dont think his back is too long, he is somewhat smaller in the hind end than the front, but I think that's pretty typical? And from your avatar it looks as long he can use his hind end just fine.  

Otherwise I have nothing negetive to say, he has a really nice expression


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments! Personally, I think he's the perfect example of a Friesian, and I agree, his neck is definitly his best feature!!  I really was hoping to take him to a keuring 'cuz I really think he'll get a 1st premie, maybe even STER!! However, the unscrupulous farm I bought him from only NOW sent me his registration/passport forms after three years of owning him (and three years of trying to contact them! :evil: )...sooo~o I still have to wait on that.  

Thanks again!

p.s...hey appygirl/lover!! Fancy meeting you here!!! :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i want....i want.... :shock:


----------



## born_2_ride (Sep 15, 2008)

he is definitely a gorgeous horse!! Absolutely stunning!
One thing thow...to me..his neck looks a little bit too thick. But tha'ts JUST me.. lol please dont get offended.
Also his back seems quite long.


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

*Getting papers for your friesian*

When the foals go through their first keuring, they microchip them. It would be a matter of finding someone with a microchip reader and then contacting FHANA to get a proper set of papers. 

I read (somewhere online) a story about 2 horses that were rescued from a starvation/hoarding situation and the rescuer thought they might be friesians, borrowed a microchip reader and was able to confirm that they had lucked into a valuable imported mare. The mare looked awful but once cared for, she was magnificent.

Anyway, find a microchip reader and take it from there. FHANA might have some more information.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

zwarte said:


> When the foals go through their first keuring, they microchip them. It would be a matter of finding someone with a microchip reader and then contacting FHANA to get a proper set of papers.
> 
> I read (somewhere online) a story about 2 horses that were rescued from a starvation/hoarding situation and the rescuer thought they might be friesians, borrowed a microchip reader and was able to confirm that they had lucked into a valuable imported mare. The mare looked awful but once cared for, she was magnificent.
> 
> Anyway, find a microchip reader and take it from there. FHANA might have some more information.


I know. I did get his papers, I just need to transfer ownership. It's just common courtesy for the Seller to provide the transfer as they get it discounted. :roll: But, what can yah do?! Thanks though. I think I remember that story, too. 

You can rent a microchip scanner from the FHANA office, but it is more money than I wanted to spend for a device for a day. :shock: I'd rather bug the snot out of the Seller...that is free! :wink:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Gingerrrrr said:


> i want....i want.... :shock:


 
Mine :evil:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Mine :evil:



um...sorry moo moo. i live closer so, mine! :-x:wink:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Gingerrrrr said:


> um...sorry moo moo. i live closer so, mine! :-x:wink:


 
:sad: but, i want him :sad:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

moomoo said:


> :sad: but, i want him :sad:


ok we can both pretend hes ours. hows that sound?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Gingerrrrr said:


> ok we can both pretend hes ours. hows that sound?


 
Deal  lol


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

wow he is pretty


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

sorry Gingerrr and Moo...I've already claimed him. He's going home with me
Mirror, will he be ready to transport to NY today? hehehe

He's absolutely stunnnnnning!


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

He looks gorgeous to me! I've never ridden a fresian, I'm curious as to what they're like.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Solon said:


> What is his age?
> Breed?
> What is he used for?
> 
> ...


kinda obvious he is a ferisian :wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

His neck is huge!
He seems to be more on the stockier side of the freisians...?

I love me a freisian.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> His neck is huge!
> He seems to be more on the stockier side of the freisians...?


Actually he's kinda' "Classic"...Baroque but without being a bulldozer, and sticking in at 15.2hh. They breed them nowadays esp. in the US to be bigger, lighter with less knee action for the dressage arena...the "Modern" or "Sport" build usually topping 16hh and in some cases 17 hh. :shock: 




TheVelveteenPony said:


> He looks gorgeous to me! I've never ridden a fresian, I'm curious as to what they're like.


They have HUGE gaits, esp. the trot with their extravagant knee-action, which -- being bred for flashy looks pulling carriages -- doesn't make them very comfy to ride. :wink: Plus they have flat, wide backs with no withers. Everyone who gets on TJ are usually in awe of his trot...almost launches you outta the saddle if you're not expecting it. Some people say they feel more drafter, 'cuz of their heavy footfalls...almost clunky, but not. Very powerhouse.


----------

